
Bitcoin Crosses The $600 Mark As Its Rally Endures  - McKittrick
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/30/bitcoin-crosses-the-600-mark-as-its-rally-endures/
======
FatalLogic
Bitcoin seems to be seeing steady growth in adoption by businesses that will
accept it as payment, but I haven't seen any stats showing that it's getting
similar growth on the payroll side. Who is getting paid in Bitcoins?

So, there are a lot more places to spend Bitcoins these days, but maybe not a
matching increase in the quantity of Bitcoins available to be spent?

Companies that receive Bitcoins _could_ be using them to pay for services from
other companies, from freelancers, or from employees, but that's currently not
an option for many companies, because they use a payment processor that
accepts Bitcoins and pays them in dollars.

~~~
CodeCube
Even if bitcoin payroll never happens, I don't think that's that much of a big
deal. The open market will always be there as a way to acquire coins.

~~~
FatalLogic
If you mean exchanges, then that works, but it's less efficient. To put it
very simply: people will only buy bitcoin from exchanges if they believe the
price will increase enough to cover the costs of doing so.

